# Milan: vittoria Gazidis. Si ripartirà da Rangnick



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions. 

Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.

Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



Come diciamo sempre, è tutto studiato nei minimi particolari per arrivare al vero obiettivo: Milan - Edilnord 0-1 e ad arrivare in classifica sotto la stessa Edilnord.


----------



## Djici (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



La vittoria di Gazidis e più scontata del aiutino alla Juve


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



Comunque, pazzesco come noi tifosi subiamo tutto passivamente, ormai da anni. Ma è stata una demolizione scientifica e controllata, anche per quanto riguarda il tifo, in particolare quello organizzato.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, pazzesco come noi tifosi subiamo tutto passivamente, ormai da anni. Ma è stata una demolizione scientifica e controllata, anche per quanto riguarda il tifo, in particolare quello organizzato.



si ma anche i tifosi non organizzati...qui se dici una cosa tipo "per protesta disertare lo stadio,non comprare materiale ufficiale ecc" ti dicono "eh no comodo tifare quando si vincevano le Champions e bla bla bla"


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> La vittoria di Gazidis e più scontata del aiutino alla Juve



Saitama lo cacceranno in vista della stagione 2021/2022, quando l'Edilnord salirà in Serie A. Per quella data, il nostro avrà prodotto macerie su macerie. E sono moderatamente fiducioso sul fatto che riusciranno a trovare un erede (se possibile) peggiore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saitama lo cacceranno in vista della stagione 2021/2022, quando l'Edilnord salirà in Serie A. Per quella data, il nostro avrà prodotto macerie su macerie. E sono moderatamente fiducioso sul fatto che riusciranno a trovare un erede (se possibile) peggiore.



Di questo ne dubito per un semplice motivo: lo stadio. Un Milan con stadio sarà sufficientemente costoso da scoraggiare qualunque acquirente non serio e potente, perché il valore del club aumenterà esponenzialmente.

Ormai ci sono anche tifosi di altre squadre che conosco personalmente, romanisti inclusi, che pur essendo estranei all’ambiente Milan e a questo forum sostengono che il Milan umiliato dal Monza sia l’obiettivo finale. Ma forse quello sarà il fondo dopo il quale si risalirà.

Se non altro lo ripeto, per la faccenda dello stadio che dovrebbe essere una garanzia su futuri acquirenti. Un Milan con conti disastrati e senza proprietà è una cosa che possono permettersi relativamente in tanti, un Milan con conti sistemati e stadio è ben altra cosa. Non ci sarà modo di venderlo ad un lavapiatti o ad un Preziosi qualunque nemmeno volendolo. 

Quindi o il Nano riesce a farci fallire prima che venga approvato lo stadio oppure la risalita ci sarà per forza di cose, anche se sono convinto ormai anch’io che prima di risalire dovremo probabilmente sorbirci una sconfitta dal Monza.

Poi però arriverà il momento dove Idiott e Fancazzidis se ne andranno, la vera cessione, dovrà arrivare.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Febbraio 2020)

e se Maldini e Boban andranno via occhio che potremmo dover dare il bentornato a lui stavolta


----------



## Swaitak (29 Febbraio 2020)

la colpa è solo nostra, di chi compra le maglie, di chi paga gli abbonamenti,di chi riempe San Siro dopo le sconfitte coi Benevento.
Ci meritiamo la sofferenza


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, pazzesco come noi tifosi subiamo tutto passivamente, ormai da anni. Ma è stata una demolizione scientifica e controllata, anche per quanto riguarda il tifo, in particolare quello organizzato.



Già.

Rifletto, e penso che in realtà la prima componente che è stata abbattuta sia stata proprio il comando del tifo organizzato. Senza di quello, c'è meno resistenza, meno clamore, e puoi piano piano proseguire nella tua opera senza fastidi

Un po' come Macron in Francia, è in difficoltà perché ha i cittadini contro che fanno casino. Se metti a tacere la contestazione, ti costruisci il lasciapassare.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e se Maldini e Boban andranno via occhio che potremmo dover dare il bentornato a lui stavolta



Probabile. Ovviamente, vogliono solo gente "controllabile".


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



Il piano macchiavelico di Gazidis prevedeva Maldini in estate, non a caso fece di tutto per trattenerlo offrendo un ruolo in prima linea. In caso di stagione disastrosa, Maldini finiva nella fornace e questo semplificherà con la concentrazione del potere nelle mani del Sudafricano.. della serie "Avete visto? Queste bandiere non servono a nulla non hanno capacità" Alla fine chi ha scelto Giampaolo? Ecco Maldini.. 

Ora Gazidis potrà attuare la seconda parte del Piano, eliminare Maldini e Boban ed a maggio, vicino alla scadenza del suo contratto che scade a giugno, avrà pieni poteri e si auto rinnoverà il contratto e si porterà Ragnarok a fare il manager. Niente più bandiere niente più ex milanisti.. solo lui ed il suo maggiordomo. Rinnoverà ad Ibra il contratto cosi per tenere calma i tifosi e dimenticarsi Maldini.. se non rinnova Ibra farà portare qualche vecchio ex tipo T.Silva, i tifosi milanisti sono facili da raggirare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo la scelta (disastrosa) di giampaolo finirà per farci del male anche oltre i (pessimi) risultati sportivi...

Gazzosa avrà gioco facile nell'imputare a Maldini e Boban la scelta di un tale beone come allenatore che - in sostanza - ha rovinato la stagione dopo appena due mesi e convincere così la proprietà a fare di testa sua...

L'errore di giampollo, d'altro canto, è stato talmente marchiano che ancora non me ne capacito... Praticamente chiunque aveva previsto che era (sportivamente) una nullità...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la colpa è solo nostra, di chi compra le maglie, di chi paga gli abbonamenti,di chi riempe San Siro dopo le sconfitte coi Benevento.
> Ci meritiamo la sofferenza



quoto


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Febbraio 2020)

io non sono così convinto che prevarrà una linea.

scontato che i 2 se ne vadano (incredibile siano arrivati, mi viene da dire), ma gazidis ultimamente ha ricevuto delle critiche da giornalisti vicini al milan...

- o sono stati imbeccati da paolo
- o sono stati imbeccati dal berlusca

nel 2o caso faranno pari e patta dando il contentino ai tifosi e cacciando anche gazidis oltre al duo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.





Admin ha scritto:


> Come diciamo sempre, è tutto studiato nei minimi particolari per arrivare al vero obiettivo: Milan - Edilnord 0-1 e ad arrivare in classifica sotto la stessa Edilnord.



Una volta tanto avevo scelto di non credere all'ennesima follia...e invece noi riusciamo a rendere reale qualsiasi stratagemma per mandare tutto al macero. Adesso tocca a Rangnick che già come dirigente non sarebbe stato questa gran garanzia, perchè per quanto valido è abituato a ben altre realtà, più ricche e con meno pressioni, dove il famoso "proggietto giuovani" può avere un senso e soprattutto dove si hanno i soldi e la rete osservatori per prendere giovani forti. Noi invece abbiamo il settore giovanile e la rete osservatori disintegrati a suo tempo da Mirapippe e lo stretto regime del FPF, oltre a non essere una società adatta a fare una squadra di imberbi. E in più si affida a Rangnick anche il ruolo di allenatore (stando alle voci), ruolo in cui si è dimostrato spesso inadeguato.

E allora è proprio come dici te, si vuole avere certezza del fallimento.


----------



## kipstar (29 Febbraio 2020)

Per come la vedo, dopo l'anno scorso....dopo quest'anno......non credo debba essere tanto tranquillo nemmeno l' AD....imho....


----------



## Tobi (29 Febbraio 2020)

che degrado.. vabbè siamo destinati al default.. almeno ho avuto un infanzia stratosferisca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che degrado.. vabbè siamo destinati al default.. almeno ho avuto un infanzia stratosferisca



In Italia non è andata in default nemmeno la Lazio di Cragnotti, figuriamoci il Milan. A dire il vero club come il Milan andati in default non ne esistono nella storia del calcio, da quel punto di vista sono tranquillo. Lo stadio è essenziale per il futuro, a tutti i livelli, ci si gioca tutto li.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Italia non è andata in default nemmeno la Lazio di Cragnotti, figuriamoci il Milan. A dire il vero club come il Milan andati in default non ne esistono nella storia del calcio, da quel punto di vista sono tranquillo. Lo stadio è essenziale per il futuro, a tutti i livelli, ci si gioca tutto li.



credo intendesse un default sportivo in realtà...nel caso lo abbiamo già raggiunto c'è poco da preoccuparsi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo intendesse un default sportivo in realtà...nel caso lo abbiamo già raggiunto c'è poco da preoccuparsi..



Più default sportivo del girone d’andata 2019/2020 è impossibile fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Serve un piano che rilanci la squadra sulla base di un bilancio sostenibile.
Su questo non ci piove, e quindi su questa base serve ragionare, prima che su campioni “giocatori da Milan” e altre amenitá del genere.

Di per se, non conoscendo in dettaglio gli scenari, preferirei un progetto le cui linee vengano dettate dalla prorpietá e dall’AD e implementato da tecnici capaci, che conoscono e tengono ai nostri colori. Quindi preferirei Gazidis a tenere la barra a dritta su bilancio e impostazione della rosa e Maldini e Boban a scegliere giocatori e tecnico all’interno dei limiti concordati.

Ma se questo non é possibile e si andrá sullo scenario Gazidis-Ragngick con l’abbandono di Maldini e Boban attenderó criticamente le scelte fatte dalla nuova linea senza pregiudizi negativi. Vedremo cosa sapranno fare.

Io spero ancora che Boban e Maldini rimangano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Serve un piano che rilanci la squadra sulla base di un bilancio sostenibile.
> Su questo non ci piove, e quindi su questa base serve ragionare, prima che su campioni “giocatori da Milan” e altre amenitá del genere.
> 
> Di per se, non conoscendo in dettaglio gli scenari, preferirei un progetto le cui linee vengano dettate dalla prorpietá e dall’AD e implementato da tecnici capaci, che conoscono e tengono ai nostri colori. Quindi preferirei Gazidis a tenere la barra a dritta su bilancio e impostazione della rosa e Maldini e Boban a scegliere giocatori e tecnico all’interno dei limiti concordati.
> ...



Come dicevi anche tu, è possibile impostare una linea virtuosa tenendo conto del bilancio senza rinunciare ad elementi esperti e di classe. Avevi mostrato numeri alla mano che ci sarebbero stati gli ingaggi di Thiago e altri di quel livello. Maldini e Boban se ne andranno purtroppo, e verrà invece impostata la linea integralista solò giovani.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



altro mega cambio societario in arrivo quindi? non ce la faremo mai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come dicevi anche tu, è possibile impostare una linea virtuosa tenendo conto del bilancio senza rinunciare ad elementi esperti e di classe. Avevi mostrato numeri alla mano che ci sarebbero stati gli ingaggi di Thiago e altri di quel livello. Maldini e Boban se ne andranno purtroppo, e verrà invece impostata la linea integralista solò giovani.



Vedremo. Di per se sarei molto perplesso dall’arrivo di Ragngick, ma cercheró di evitare i pregiudizi e vedere cosa ha in mente.

Mi ricordo quanto fossi scettico della scelta di Sacchi e ancora piú di quella di Capello, mentre ero favorevole a quella di Giampaolo. Aspetteró e vedró. Bisogna anche capire i vari ruoli (allenatore, ds...) non é molto chiaro neanche quello.

Certo, ripartire per la millesima volta.... mah!


----------



## 1972 (29 Febbraio 2020)

il milan ai milanisti non ha prodotto un ***** di buono in questi anni, via tutti!


----------



## Ambrole (29 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> il milan ai milanisti non ha prodotto un ***** di buono in questi anni, via tutti!



Certo, perché il Milan è una società e i milanisti invece di essere dei dirigenti, sono degli ex giocatori.
"Il Milan ai milanisti" è sinonimo di "società ai non professionisti".


----------



## wildfrank (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, il pessimo secondo tempo del derby ha cambiato la storia del Milan. Vincendo, ci sarebbero state speranze per un posto in Champions. Così non è stato e cambierà tutto, di nuovo. Gazidis ha la fiducia di Elliott e si è imposto così: l'AD si è presentato dai Singer dicendo che il progetto di Maldini e Boban, che hanno scelto Giampaolo, non ha dato i frutti sperati. Quindi adesso è ora di di fidarsi del suo progetto. Il nuovo allenatore e capo dell'area tecnica sarà Rangnick. Gazidis è convinto che così il Milan potrà arrivare in Champions.
> 
> Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo le parole di Boban (QUI Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..." ) ora la palla passa a Elliot: se non verrà trovato un punto d'incontro tra le linee di Gazidis (che è in una posizione di forza, in quanto uomo Elliott) e dei dirigenti, Boban e Maldini potrebbero dimettersi a giugno.
> 
> Sky: c'è una guerra in atto all'interno del Milan. Vedremo quali saranno le decisioni che verranno prese e cosa verrà fuori.



Fossi in Paolo e Zvonimir me ne andrei ORA sbattendo la porta....e a seguire conferenza stampa, senza peli sulla lingua.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saitama lo cacceranno in vista della stagione 2021/2022, quando l'Edilnord salirà in Serie A. Per quella data, il nostro avrà prodotto macerie su macerie. E sono moderatamente fiducioso sul fatto che riusciranno a trovare un erede (se possibile) peggiore.



Scusami, l'edilnord sarebbe il Monza? xD


----------



## Garrincha (1 Marzo 2020)

Se l'idea di Maldini e Boban è di dare fiducia a Pioli per la prossima stagione meglio siano allontanati, preferisco una nuova scommessa rischiosa che la certezza di un altro campionato anonimo


----------

